# 26-28 weekers



## mummy3

I really, really didn't want to write this but I need some experiences and advice. 

Posted in gestational complications too but I need mums who've been there. I have 5 preemies, between 31-35 weeks and in this gestational age I am comfortable, its all I've known. 

I have a genetic condition that leads to pprom. For this the perinatology team use ffn test as the most accurate indicator for me as to when pprom is imminent. This is the 4th pregnancy using it, the prior 3 I had pprom within the 2 week window it went positive (2x I didn't deliver right away though). At 24 weeks I had the prevention steroid course and a negative ffn. On Tuesday at my OB check I was having a lot of cramping and strange sickness, was sent straight to labor ward and given an IV and the ffn again. It came back positive:cry: My cervix shortened over a cm within a week, they rushed me to the scan earlier than my apt due to the positive result. My perinatologist has prepared me for the imminent pprom and delivery plan as I cant deliver at my hospital of choice pre 28 weeks. 

What is involved in a preemie of these gestations? I should add too, my little one has IUGR and is <10th% est 1lb 7oz now

Thankyou!!!!:hugs:


----------



## 25weeker

Hi mummy3 sorry you are having another rough pregnancy. I have a 25 weeker and she spent 14 weeks in hospital. At the younger gestation there is a higher chance of them being in until their due date but some do go home around 36 weeks.

Although your baby won't be the size of a 26-28 weeker it will have the organs of one which is more important than size.

I am about to board a flight but will post later with some of my daughters journey as didn't want to leave your post unanswered.

Hope you hang on a bit longer

Take Care xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

What I have been told in the NICU is that size does not matter. It is maturity that matters. For my 27+6 weeker right after she was born they took her to the NICU. She had to have a tiny bit of oxygen when she was born but after that she was able to breathe room air with a bubble cpap on. She had her bubble cpap until around 33 weeks. After she had it off they moved her to a new pod in the NICU one that is designed for babies with less intensive care needs. She was still having A's and B's (Apnea and bradycardia, not sure if I spelled that right). She is currently on her 8th day without a brady / apnea (they require babies to go at least 8 days at my NICU before they can go home). Right around 33-34 weeks was when I was allowed to start to attempt to breastfeed / bottle feed her. After she was allowed to take bottles and breastfeed then all that is left is her growing and learning to eat all of her meals on her own. She is 38 weeks today and is still using a feeding tube to supplement those occasional feeds she is either too tired to eat or does not finish the whole thing. She takes 80% of her full feeds and should be ready to come home soon but they do not give me any dates. She did have some reflux for a long time since she was born but for the past 2 weeks or so she has not had as rough of a time with it. She has had to have an ROP test done at least 4 times now and is about to have her 5th test done today. The dilation eye drops she gets from the test can make her heart rate drop and usually means she will have a really sleepy day since it takes a lot out of her. If you have ever had to have that done for your preemies then you know the drill, but if you have not I would not suggest being there when they do it. It is horrible. Every baby is of course different, but this has been my experience so far.

Also, to comment on what a PP said. Babies can go home at 36 weeks (for the 26-28 weekers) but it is a lot less likely compared to babies who have had longer to cook in mommy. I have asked a NP about what it takes to go home and she told me it all depends on how developed she is. She said my baby is right in the middle. Meaning she is not super fast in her development but not super slow either about average. So for an average baby she is still in the NICU at 38 weeks (hoping she gets to come home soon).

Also I forgot to mention, she was in an isolette until 33/34 weeks. Then they were able to move her to a crib once she was able to keep her own body temperature and reach a weight limit. The weight limit for a crib is I believe they have to be around 1750 / 1900 grams. At least that is what it was for our NICU. Her limit for being able to wear clothes was 1250 grams. 

The NICU my baby is at is a level 4 (IV) NICU at UNC.


----------



## vermeil

My story is similar to yours! Please see the link in my sig for all the NICU info, including pictures ;)

My son was born at 27 weeks due to severe IUGR; at 1lb4oz he was 1st or 2nd percentile. He had assymetric IUGR though, which is good - it means with the reduced bloodflow, what little nutrients he did receive went to brain development - well cerebellum to be exact, which is needed to keep vital functions going. The rest of him stopped developping. So he had the body of a 22 weeker but a 27 weeker brain. Our bodies are so amazing, even that tiny! That is probably what saved him. So yes maturity matters more than size.

He was in cardio-pulmonary arrest the first time I visited him; it took hours to stabilize him. This happened every day at first. Then he had all the worst possible complications. punctured lung, NEC, septisemia, brain bleeds, you name it, he had it. He was on the most powerful ventilator in existence for days (high frequency oscillation, an imposing device the size of a fridge), then regular ventilator, then assisted cpap, then back to ventilator... back and forth for weeks. He finally came home 3 weeks after his due date.

We were told he had cerebral palsy and might need a walker to get around. Then that he would have vision problems and require surgery because he had severe ROP.

Guess what - he's now a bright, healthy, happy 4 year old who is the delight of everyone around. He has the most amazing blue eyes (no blue eyes in either of our families!). We are truly blessed.

Here's to hoping you reach 30 weeks! Wishing you the best
 



Attached Files:







v-600c.jpg
File size: 289.4 KB
Views: 11









v-600e.jpg
File size: 240.8 KB
Views: 10









v-600a.jpg
File size: 133.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mummy3

Thankyou so much everyone:hugs: Will do a bigger reply in the morning, the mag sulphate is making me a bit loopy. My waters completely went on Friday (27 weeks according to OB and 26+5 to perinatology) First night was stable, then this evening, errr sat evening contractions started so mag sulphate for the neuro development. The hand help scanner has her about 25 week size but with no water it was hard to see. We expect the next couple days. The OB here at UCSD says we can do a little Christmas tomorrow for my other kids so I canhopefully be there if she stays in that long! Right now she's breech with no water so c section, hoping she moves!!:hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck mama. Keep us updated! 

My baby girl is just now coming home at 38+6 on Tuesday. She was a 27+6 weeker. Every baby is different though so don't judge based on my experiences.


----------



## Dinah93

DD was a 28+0 baby, but at 1lb 15oz was small for dates. My son was only 8 days later but had a very, very different journey. Most 28 weekers seem to go home around or a week or two before due date, mine stayed in over a month after! Most will need the vent for a week or two, some longer, almost all will need cpap, then low flow. My daughter had 6 months of oxygen support in some way, my son had 8 days. I don't think the extra 8 days and 4oz were that different, I think two children can just have a very different journey. They say girls do better in nicu but no one told my two that! The biggest common complication is NEC, where the lining of the intestine dies, and it can be very very serious. If a baby is on expressed breastmilk their risk of dying from NEC is reduced by 89% - that's huge! Born before 30 weeks is a rollercoaster, it's scary, but statistically there is a very good chance once your baby comes home they'll live a completely normal life.


----------



## vermeil

Well said dinah93! These little guys are just amazing.

You've past the 27 week mark yay! Here's to reaching 28! Cheering for you :) as Dinah93 said nicus are often hesitant to discuss stats but most 27 weekers go home with few or minor issues.


----------



## mummy3

Baby Amelya was born yesterday at 27+1. 2LB 1.5 oz, 13in long
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0946.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 46


----------



## Kiwiberry

She is so.beautiful mama. Congratulations!!!
I know the NICU is tough but hang in there.


----------



## mummy3

Thankyou:hugs:

She's in a plastic wrapper and needs platelets, are these things normal for 27 weeker? Way out my depth here! The neonatologist said we can touch her maybe later today but not to get her too excited, she's a wriggler:cloud9:

Kiwiberry, you get your little one home today?:hugs::cloud9:


----------



## AP

Oh my! Congratulations! She's a great weight too!

Hoping for a boring stay there and you can get her home soon x


----------



## 25weeker

Congratulations she is beautiful.

The plastic bag and platelets are all normal for that gestation. 

I hope you have a smooth neonatal journey

Keep us updated.

Good luck x


----------



## Kiwiberry

mummy3 said:


> Thankyou:hugs:
> 
> She's in a plastic wrapper and needs platelets, are these things normal for 27 weeker? Way out my depth here! The neonatologist said we can touch her maybe later today but not to get her too excited, she's a wriggler:cloud9:
> 
> Kiwiberry, you get your little one home today?:hugs::cloud9:

Not sure about the platelets part since my preemie was a little closer to 28 weeks than 27 weeks. 

She sure did come home!!! :D I am loving it so much :cloud9:. 

How is your LO doing now? That's exciting that you get to hold / touch her soon!!!


----------



## vermeil

Oooh congratulations!! What a great weight. She is beautiful, you must be so proud <3

Yes both are perfectly normal. She'll probably get regular blood transfusions at first. My son seemed better usually after one.

Keep us updated!


----------



## Dinah93

My 28 weeker needed 8 transfusions, my 29 weeker only 1. Both were considered fairly run of the mill by our doctors. Here's hoping for a smooth stay for you. As is going up and down on oxygen requirements, sometimes it feels like for every step forward you take 2 back, but you'll get there in the end. x


----------



## mummy3

Its been a rollercoaster 10 days. Rough at first, she needed the oscillator and the blood transfusion (just 1 so far), then was on the vent about a day and then a day on cpap, she is breathing room air alone just now:thumbup: The only tube right now is NG so I got to hold her yesterday:cloud9: She lost some weight but is just over 2lb again, the who time it felt like she would break!

Thankyou so much guys, its been very different than my 31/32 weekers! Some ways better though, although tiny, at 10 days my 31 weeker needed much more intensive care.:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG4763.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Dinah93

Lovely to hear your update. Hopefully she'll just keep getting better, my 29 weeker did, but be aware the first two weeks in intensive care are known as the honeymoon period, often babies get tired and need to step back up on the oxygen, take a break from feeding etc, and you sit back at 3 or 4 weeks and wonder what went wrong... the doctors expect it but as parents we just see it as a regression and our baby getting sicker.


----------



## mummy3

Oh Dinah I know, my little guy had set back after set back and it continued after NICU:hugs:

I didn't realize she still had her PIC line in, it got moved. She's tolerating feeds though and we got moved out of the critical care part of NICU:thumbup: Still going to be a long wait though and everyday I expect a bad update. Thankfully already made friends with another mum with a little boy, similar gestation and weight, its nice to have someone there.


----------



## mummy3

Fighter!!! Pulling tube and hitting nurse:haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG4783.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lol what a fiesty baby! My baby did that so many times lol. These little preemies love to make their nuses work harder and their so smart too <3.


----------

